# Finnfinn's journal.



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

So I've been going through some hard times lately and I thought a journal might help me sort out my thoughts and feelings.

We had to put my cat down yesterday. I had her since she was a kitten, and I was six. Now I am twenty one. I grew up with that cat, and it was the deepest connection I had ever had with an animal. When she was younger, I was the only one she really trusted. I was the only one she would cuddle with and liked being held by. 

When my niece, one of the people I love most, was just a toddler, she would sit on her lap. She was usually too shy to sit on anyone's lap but mine, but she loved my niece. I felt like any friend of mine was a friend of her's.

In the mornings, when my dad would let her in to feed her, she would always come upstairs to my bedroom door and meow for me. She would do this before she ate, even though she loved her food. 

Whenever I was sick, she would always lie in bed with me for a long time and keep me company. She was always great company. My mom said she would be my guardian angel and I think she's right. I will miss her so much. I was closer to her than I am to most people. I love her so much.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry... One of my dogs in my country died because she was accidentally run over... She was with you a long time. I'm sure she wants you to stay strong. May your Cat live in peace near the rainbow bridge... :'(


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> I'm so sorry... One of my dogs in my country died because she was accidentally run over... She was with you a long time. I'm sure she wants you to stay strong. May your Cat live in peace near the rainbow bridge... :'(


Thank you. Sorry about your dog. 

EDIT: I didn't mean to put that smiley as a heading. Oops...


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I am so sorry hon...big hugs your way!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> I am so sorry hon...big hugs your way!


Thank you so much. Kind words really do go a long way


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Well I already got let down with one dog adoption this week, and now here's another one... With the first one, someone had priority over the dog before me and none of the people told me until I showed up on adoption day. Needless to say I was in tears in the petco. 

Well I decided I no longer liked that rescue and went to my local animal shelter. I noticed a chubby little male chihuahua mix. I fell in love. I went to the front desk and asked about him and they said he would probably be ready the next day(today). So this morning I called them and they said his evaluation hadn't happened yet so try again tomorrow. I called again later and they said the same thing. Then I called again a little while before they closed to see if maybe they did his evaluation today and he would be ready in the morning. Well now they are telling me his evaluation date is the 19th.

I am so fatigued over this whole dog search thing. Especially since I am already emotionally drained from my cat dying on Saturday. Who knew it would be so tedious to do a good deed. I don't like animal shelters anymore. I'm going to craigslist.


----------

